# Best guide book and/or snorkeling guide for Grand Cayman?



## shmoore (Feb 20, 2006)

What guide book would you recommend for us for our first visit to Grand Caymen? We are a senior couple and love to snorkel.


----------



## ralphd (Feb 20, 2006)

shmoore said:
			
		

> What guide book would you recommend for us for our first visit to Grand Caymen? We are a senior couple and love to snorkel.



Where are you staying on the island?


----------



## shmoore (Feb 20, 2006)

We will be at Morritts for three weeks.


----------



## caribbeansun (Feb 21, 2006)

No need for a guide book - post what is of interest to you here and you'll get plenty of solid suggestions on things to do, places to eat etc.  The more information you can provide the better the suggestions will be.

As to snorkeling a good all round web site is  Dive Cayman .

Ocean Frontiers runs a decent snorkel trip but for leisurely snorkeling you will find a fair bit on the reef off of the resort.

The obvious trip you will want to do is Stingray City which usually includes a stop at the barrier reef as well - try  Soto's Cruises for the best prices.

Some general ideas are  here and check the links page as well for some good internet resources about the island.


----------



## ralphd (Feb 21, 2006)

The snorkeling around Morritt's is very good.

The area around Queens Monument - in the Northside area on the way to Rum Point.

Rum Point area - and this is the place to catch the boat to Sting Ray City.
Places to eat around Rum Point also.

Turtle Reef near the Turtle Farm.

Red Sail (Tortuga Divers) have some trips that you can book from the resort.

Others on the Dive Cayman website.


----------



## shagnut (Feb 21, 2006)

My fav spot is across from the turtle farm , on the backside of the Cracked Conch which in turn is my fav restaurant.  They teach scuba behind the rest and it's great.  

My fav for stingray city is Capt Marvins. He and Desotos are the 2 best but I'm prejudiced toward Cap't Marvins. He took out a group of us tuggers and it was the highlight of the trip.  shaggy


----------



## ralphd (Feb 22, 2006)

Think Capt Marvin is a good choice, but Red Sail is very convenient out of Rum Point and is a good operation. Red Sail (Tortuga) can be put on your resort tab and is easy to change days if necessary.


----------



## shagnut (Feb 22, 2006)

I will have to pleasantly disagree with Red Sail out of Rum Point.  I did it with them when I stayed at Morritts and it was AWFUL!!! We were to deep and also too close to the other boats.  There was as much difference as night & day between the two.  Capt Marvins even took us to 3 places and coaxed out a Moray eel .  Trust me on this one!! It takes a lot to impress me to get me to gush like this.  shaggy


----------



## Kaye (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm returning to the Caymans for 2 weeks this summer.  Having been on Shaggy's Stingray City tug boat, I'm also leaning towards returning with CPT Marvin.  I have a 12 yr old who says she refuses to swim with the Stingray's.  I'm looking forward to see if she'll pull an "Ann" on her trip.  Like Shaggy, it was a great trip for all.  We really did notice that our guides on the CPT Marvin tour did help us more than the other guides appeared to, and assisted us in actually holding a ray.


----------



## shagnut (Mar 11, 2006)

Kaye, good to hear from you again. Thought you had died or something. ( Just kidding) I'm jealous, you going for 2 weeks!!  Be sure to walk next door to the Reef and see Barefoot Man.  Tell him to play Big Pantied Woman for me!!  Shaggy


----------

